# What is your IQ?



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

What is your IQ (Intelligence Quotient)? If you don't know already, you can find out here: http://iqtest.com Don't worry, they won't spam you if you give them your e-mail, which is required. As for my IQ: mine is 125.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 18, 2010)

*predicts 3/4 of the votes will be "above average"*


----------



## Raika (Jun 18, 2010)

11fucking0.
I randomly answered 1/3 of those questions, something is wrong.


----------



## Jockel (Jun 18, 2010)

Bragging with your IQ isn't a very good idea.
This will usually just start a shitfest.
I do have a rather high IQ (quite a bit higher than yours), 
but i tend to not tell it to people.
It's just leading to jealousy or other bad feelings toward you.
Ninja edit: IQ tests should be made by a psychologist. It's nothing i would trust a random page with.


----------



## monkat (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, it is an online thing so I'm not even going to bother taking it (or using the poll), but I had one done at a psychologist once (long story - wasn't my choice):

I got a very low score in my spatial reasoning - like....because my verbal reasoning score was the highest she's seen (probably exaggeration, but y'know), she was under the impression that I have a learning disability when it comes to the analog realm.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 18, 2010)

I have said this quite a bunch of times already, but whatever. According to that 'test', my IQ is a mere 135, but according to IRL tests, it is 149.

Jockel: higher, lower or equal to me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Just remembered, according to a Facebook test, it was 200!


----------



## prowler (Jun 18, 2010)

Mine will be probably low since I'm more stupid than you think


----------



## Jockel (Jun 18, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I have said this quite a bunch of times already, but whatever. According to that 'test', my IQ is a mere 135, but according to IRL tests, it is 149.
> 
> Jockel: higher, lower or equal to me?


Between both values


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 18, 2010)

Jockel said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's cool to see someone else with a high IQ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I forgot what TeenDev's IQ was but it was high, too!


----------



## monkat (Jun 18, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Mine will be probably low since I'm more stupid than you think



Meh. IQ doesn't have much to do with intelligence in the way that we think of it nowadays. It's more of how good your memory is, and how fast you can process information through your memory. That's how the real ones are, anyway.


----------



## Jockel (Jun 18, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Jockel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi five!

Nah just kidding, some random number shouldn't measure your intelligence IMO.
My girlfriend for example has an IQ of 143, but she totally lacks common sense and is 
really fragile, emotionally speaking.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, true. I know some people that got low scores on IQ tests but they actually know a LOT and are also able to study things very easily. So, you tempers with low scores, rejoice, because the number _might_ not be completely correct! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Protip: Notice the _might_


----------



## Hachibei (Jun 18, 2010)

Last I checked, my IQ was something like 90.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 18, 2010)

122. Not bad but I hoped for more! I'll do a real life test, someday.

*Proof:*


Spoiler


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

I really do want to do a real test someday. I really don't trust that thing all that much, either. Besides, they say it's for "personal entertainment" anyway.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

i got 118.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 18, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> i got 118.


Proof or I call bullshit.


----------



## Devin (Jun 18, 2010)

I randomly guessed, and got 112. Well, there goes Humanity.


----------



## HouQuan1031 (Jun 18, 2010)

Mine is 69


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> johncenafan427 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here's the e-mail i got:


Dear Eric,

Thank you for your interest in the test at IQTest.com.

Your general IQ score is: 118

You may login at http://www.iqtest.com/login.html at any time to view your score, purchase your Complete Personal Intelligence Profile or The Consciousness Exercises, or edit your account settings:

Login email: *****************
Password: ***************

Regards,
The Team at IQTest.com



Please do not reply to this email.
You can email us at [email protected]







IQTest.com does not sell or distribute email addresses to anyone for any reason, ever. We send out an occasional notice of a sale or added feature on the site, but we do not send spam. If you would like to be removed from the mailing list, click here. 

blocked out the e-mail and password though.


----------



## KDH (Jun 18, 2010)

134 according to that test, something like 150-160 according to a test I took on another site a long time ago (can't find it anymore). I personally don't trust either number, mostly because everyone I know well (family, friends, professors/teachers I've had for at least 3 years) that I've told them to think they're too low, while I think the 150-160 is just a bit too high.

I want to take a real one someday, with a real person that actually knows what they're doing.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah i don't believe that site either.

i've taken other tests and have gotten higher, so, yeah.


----------



## Elritha (Jun 18, 2010)

123 according to that test. I don't hold much faith in it however.


----------



## Jockel (Jun 18, 2010)

These are just numbers, after all.
Never forget that IQ is a relative measurement,
where 100 always equals the exact average intelligence.

Now look around you. 
If you think most people around you are idiots, you already won.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 18, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean an image. Use PrtScrn or Snipping Tool to take a pic of the email.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hachibei said:
			
		

> Last I checked, my IQ was something like 90.


Really?

The average IQ is around 100.

:|



But anyway, these aren't the most accurate IQ tests around.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 18, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> I mean an image. Use PrtScrn or Snipping Tool to take a pic of the email.


He can't possible have typed over that amount of text in under 2 minutes. He is telling the truth.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 18, 2010)

I was given a real one when I was in the third grade, I scored 168, so it's most definitely a test of how well you can store and parse data, not a measurement of how much you know.  Somebody with a high IQ could be lazy and know less than somebody with a low IQ that worked harder.

http://wilderdom.com/intelligence/IQWhatScoresMean.html
This page (and the intelligence quotient page on wikipedia) explain distributions and such.


----------



## HouQuan1031 (Jun 18, 2010)

Meh, I got 117.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 18, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He could have copy and pasted the text and than edited the score. 
I guess he's telling the truth.


----------



## Bently (Jun 18, 2010)

I got 107. I expected as much, seeming that I guessed about 3 questions cause i was too lazy to read em.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> johncenafan427 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




here ya go, nonbeliever


----------



## mrT3 (Jun 18, 2010)

I voted 40-54  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



mine actually is 39


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

mrT3 said:
			
		

> I voted 40-54
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good job!


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 18, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I have said this quite a bunch of times already, but whatever. According to that 'test', my IQ is a mere 135, but according to IRL tests, it is 149.



That's exactly my case!


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

it's just a stupid game.
nothing more.


----------



## Njrg (Jun 18, 2010)

mrT3 said:
			
		

> I voted 40-54
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you were 100, you'd realize you were wasting time here.
If you were 150, You wouldn't let yourself be wasting time here.

And I don't often see you talking down to people which is a common trait of being that smart. I'm calling shenanigans on you.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 18, 2010)

This test shows my IQ is 125...i took an official IQ test in college and showed i had an IQ of 136 so its not too much of a difference =P



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 18, 2010)

mrT3 said:
			
		

> I voted *40-54*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mental Retardation?
You did a test in real life and it was 39?


----------



## mrT3 (Jun 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You wouldn't be able to type here.
> but i just did
> 
> QUOTEThe lower your IQ, the more you're struggling for survival. I think at IQ 40, Its near impossible to live without some form of machine assistance. Like even breathing is a near-impossible chore. The standard tests are minimum of 20. Apparently most believe thats the lowest possible IQ to have and still be living. That being said IQ 0 = dead and negative IQs are just impossible


lol, sorry, but in my understanding lower IQ mean u don't have the ability to understand or do complicate thinking or work 
NOT breathing is another thing, maybe you are a retarded but your lung is not
Intelligence and the will of survivor is 2 different thing but of course if you are more intelligent you will have more chance to live. but not able to breath when you have a low Iq....

anyway, it just an opinion of a guy who have iq of 39, so who care


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 18, 2010)

IMO IQ tests are BS, they don't really prove your intelligence and every IQ test is different e.g. In one IQ test I got 124, slightly above average where as in another I got 160+ there completely unreliable and should NOT be a measure of intelligence.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 18, 2010)

mrT3 said:
			
		

> lol, sorry, but in my understanding lower IQ mean u don't have the ability to understand or do complicate thinking or work
> NOT breathing is another thing, maybe you are a retarded but your lung is not
> Intelligence and the will of survivor is 2 different thing but of course if you are more intelligent you will have more chance to live. but not able to breath when you have a low Iq....
> 
> ...


Correction...


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jun 18, 2010)

I got a 128 on the test, it was higher IRL, but english isn't my native language so that may have something to do with it. Or I just got dumber the last two years xD


----------



## Njrg (Jun 18, 2010)

mrT3 said:
			
		

> lol, sorry, but in my understanding lower IQ mean u don't have the ability to understand or do complicate thinking or work
> NOT breathing is another thing, maybe you are a retarded but your lung is not
> Intelligence and the will of survivor is 2 different thing but of course if you are more intelligent you will have more chance to live. but not able to breath when you have a low Iq....
> 
> anyway, it just an opinion of a guy who have iq of 39, so who care


Your brain controls your breathing you know. You can have perfectly healthy lungs but that doesn't count for shit if your brain isn't properly controlling your diaphragm.

Mayber there are differences in whatever system you're using, but the system I'm using tells me IQ of 70 is border line for mental retardation. At IQ 39, you shouldn't even be "replying" to me. You'd sooner be biting and drooling on your keyboard.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 18, 2010)

^ This.

@SoulSnatcher I've never taken a IQ test that's not online before so I wouldn't know. But I do remember watching a documentary about if your race effects your intelligence and one IQ test question is this:
"Is Al-Qaeda sunni or shiya".  Now tell me, how does this prove your intelligence.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 18, 2010)

Well here's mine


Spoiler











131 - Don't think that's too shabby


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 18, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> If you were 100, you'd realize you were wasting time here.
> If you were 150, You wouldn't let yourself be wasting time here.


----------



## mrT3 (Jun 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Your brain controls your breathing you know. You can have perfectly healthy lungs but that doesn't count for shit if your brain isn't properly controlling your diaphragm.
> 
> Mayber there are differences in whatever system you're using, but the system I'm using tells me IQ of 70 is border line for mental retardation. At IQ 39, you shouldn't even be "replying" to me. You'd sooner be biting and drooling on your keyboard.


After reading all of this, be brain has gained some exp and now its IQ level is 42 or something
thank you for enlightening me 
and I hash dihfdosufh dfkiasdghfdhgf


----------



## Devin (Jun 18, 2010)

mrT3 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrT3 (Jun 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Put some hot sauce on that keyboard. It makes it taste better.


I'm retarded, not stupid.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



try to fool me to put hot sauce w/o any food on keyboard


----------



## Gore (Jun 18, 2010)

not gonna bother to take it again since i took it before, test is bullshit anyways and means *nothing*






p.s. my actual IQ is 228


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 18, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My IQ is not 150, it's 149 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used to talk down to people here a lot, but people didn't like that so I stopped. Well, I tried. I occasionally do it again though, if I notice the person really is stupid as fuck and doesn't seem to get I (and probably some other tempers too) are intellectually superior to him.

Also, you might not know but having a high IQ doesn't necessarily mean you are the top student in class, me being a perfect example. I never study. Ever. I still get fairly good results though. My Dad, who is a Doctor, has some patients that have an incredibly high IQ (over 190) but if you saw them walking on the streets, you'd just give them a couple of bucks because you would think they were tramps. I have seen one of them and I can confirm that fact. Apparently, those people didn't know what to do with their intelligence and just ruined thier whole lives because of it.

That said, what is your IQ?


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jun 18, 2010)

140 at 10pm...not too bad, I'll try again in the morning though.


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 18, 2010)

Here's mine: 



Spoiler











My IQ is 133. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: 900th POST WOOOOOT 100 away from a 1,000 =D


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 18, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> If I went by online IQ scores, then the world should be at my command.


I know the feeling...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Nadrian, I know what you mean about talking down, but I've learned to pretty much cope with people.


----------



## Devin (Jun 18, 2010)

mrT3 said:
			
		

> I'm retarded, not stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was trying to find a good place to post this, but I'll do it here.



Spoiler


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 18, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

>


How much do you want to bet that this will become a widespead meme? (If it hasn't already.)


----------



## Devin (Jun 18, 2010)

^Yes. Yes, it will.

(I'll take the IQ test, as soon as I find the answers online.)


----------



## Rayder (Jun 18, 2010)

IQ is basically a meaningless estimation of perceived intelligence.  I know idiots with high paying jobs and brilliant people who are out of work.  So what does it really matter?

Last 2 times I took an IQ test like 25+ years ago, I scored 137 both times.  Some online test I took a year or two ago said 134.   Just numbers.....they mean nothing to me.


----------



## Thoob (Jun 18, 2010)

134. Last one I took was 160... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think all these online things are total bull anyway.


----------



## Midna (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh geez. An online IQ test? That officially renders this entire poll null and void. Notice how the votes go directly to the opposite of the bell curve. That's highly improbable.

Also, my IQ, as tested by a professional psychologist is 135.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 19, 2010)

I see some people in here that I think are saying they have a high IQ, just to look 'cool'. Geeze. Just be honest, we won't laugh at you if your IQ isn't THAT high. Of course, we may laugh if it is REALLY low, but that's just a normal reaction.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 19, 2010)

lol, who are the 2 users who put iq 40-54 ha! How slow is that any way?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 19, 2010)

115


----------



## Devin (Jun 19, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> lol, who are the 2 users who put iq 40-54 ha! How slow is that any way?



I see you haven't posted your IQ.


----------



## monkat (Jun 19, 2010)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> lol, who are the 2 users who put iq 40-54 ha! How slow is that any way?



I'm one. I put it just so that I could see what everyone else got, and I knew that would be a lonely option.


----------



## Issac (Jun 19, 2010)

I got 127 according to this...

When I did the mandatory try outs for the swedish army thingy, we did some different tests in strength, stamina, psychology and intelligence.

I got 4/9 in strength because I didn't get what I was supposed to do. Lifting a bar which gets heavier the harder you pull it, but it felt really weird and easy.. bah.

Stamina was better though: 7/9 whoop!
Intelligence: 9/9! Yay and because of this I got...
Psychology: 2/9.... they thought my school grades were too low for someone with 9/9 intelligence... (I'm lazy that's all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

soo, 127? I don't know, maybe it's right, maybe it aint...


----------



## Jasper07 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey I also got 127.. I'm not sure if I should be dissapointed or not. Well it doesn't matter..


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 19, 2010)

125


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 19, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, there is a "Show Results" option so you don't have to vote...


----------



## Jockel (Jun 19, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which would prove the IQ lower than 55 ^_~

Just kidding.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 19, 2010)

108! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a high average


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 19, 2010)

According to that online test my IQ is 132.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a very high IQ, _160+ would be my answer in your poll if I'd voted,_ but please don't consider this as bragging, as there are major downfalls to being 'intelligent'.

I may be really good with numbers, but I have *zero* _common sense_. I'm also exceedingly awkward in social situations and often find myself sweating profusely when approached by someone I do not know. There's issues with paranoia, I get very depressed as I think people I've never met are laughing at me when I walk past them in the street. I have 'OCD', several of them in fact but the less said about that, the better! I'm obsessive to the point where I think OCD should be renamed CDO as the letters are in alphabetical order as they _should_ be... All this and I *don't* use recreational drugs!!

Basically, I'm bonkers! And if I spent less time '_in my own head_', I'd have more real-world friends and a much better life. Having said that, I have a wonderful _(understanding)_ girlfriend and a new baby to enjoy so I suppose it's not so bad...

I don't remember who originally said it but, _"There's a fine line between genius and insanity."_

EDIT: Oh, and my IQ has been measured by 5 different psychologists and they all came up with the same number, give or take 4 points. That IQtest website put me considerably higher than they did.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 19, 2010)

Woot? It says my IQ is 116 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> *snip*
> EDIT: Just remembered, according to a Facebook test, it was 200!



lol, facebook tests are all bullshit. They can't be used as an example or anything


----------



## anaxs (Jun 19, 2010)

120


----------



## spinal_cord (Jun 19, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> I don't remember who originally said it but, _"There's a fine line between genius and insanity."_



You know, I recently read that it is indeed true. Its something to do with the way your brain blocks all the random subconscious thoughts from getting to your conscious mind. Genius's and the less sane have trouble filtering the random crap, which is why the make lateral links between information that makes no sense to the rest of the population. So there you go, genius or mentally ill you're stuck with the same problem if too many thoughts.


----------



## Midna (Jun 20, 2010)

For the last time, online tests don't bloody well mean anything.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 20, 2010)

enough not to be scammed.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 20, 2010)

Spoiler










128... This is good for what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





P.S. I have a E.Q. of 1,800,000






 I just invented that. What does it mean? who cares, I have 1.8 Million of it!


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jun 20, 2010)

104


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 20, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> I have a very high IQ, _160+ would be my answer in your poll if I'd voted,_ but please don't consider this as bragging, as there are major downfalls to being 'intelligent'.
> 
> I may be really good with numbers, but I have *zero* _common sense_. I'm also exceedingly awkward in social situations and often find myself sweating profusely when approached by someone I do not know. There's issues with paranoia, I get very depressed as I think people I've never met are laughing at me when I walk past them in the street. I have 'OCD', several of them in fact but the less said about that, the better! I'm obsessive to the point where I think OCD should be renamed CDO as the letters are in alphabetical order as they _should_ be... All this and I *don't* use recreational drugs!!
> 
> ...


Believe it or not, but all of that actually goes for me, too!

Examples:

1) The moment I learned how to 1337speak, I started reading everything the 1337, et vice versa. That way, if I see a random combination of letters and numbers I read it as a word (or, if possible, as a full number). I do this with everything.

2) When I'm bored in class, I imagine my 'soul' being out of my body and I 'look' at myself and others from different angles (I manipulate the things I remember of the room I walked in, the way people looked from every aspect and use that to create a perfect 3D environment, I can even 'see' the details).

3) Whenever someone starts talking to me (I almost never start talking to someone myself, unless I really HAVE to say something), I have to think about what I'm going to say, because most of the times I have absolutely no idea what they are talking about (I only talk about gaming and IT-related stuff, because I know a lot about that, but they talk about things that may seem normal to them and most other people but are extraordinary for me).

And the list goes on...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 20, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> 2) When I'm bored in class, I imagine my 'soul' being out of my body and I 'look' at myself and others from different angles (I manipulate the things I remember of the room I walked in, the way people looked from every aspect and use that to create a perfect 3D environment, I can even 'see' the details).


That's me right there.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 20, 2010)

over 9000


----------



## Devin (Jun 20, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> over 9000



Yawn. Old. Its over 9,000,000.

Is in now.


----------



## redsmas (Jun 20, 2010)

Mine is 126, its apparently a good for those good with colour and shapes. Most artists have from 118-129.

Although I got top in my school from when we done a logic test, but that isn't as highly recognized as IQ even though it factors in different types of intellect when IQ tests usually only account for one, that being Logical-Mathematical Intelligence.

http://skyview.vansd.org/lschmidt/Projects...ntelligence.htm

Most people that are higher in Mathematical intelligence tend to lack in the others, although our society only measure intelligence by the Mathematical side and none of the others.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 20, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> I'm also exceedingly awkward in social situations and often find myself sweating profusely when approached by someone I do not know.Oh god yes, this, this, this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I generally never know what movies are out or what a TV show is, or when a new restaurant came into town, or when they stopped/restarted the run of some candy bar or something.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 20, 2010)

We never said that. We said the opposite: the higher your IQ, the more chances you have of having mental and/or social issues.


----------



## anaxs (Jun 20, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> We never said that. We said the opposite: the higher your IQ, the more chances you have of having mental and/or social issues.


mmm, that is true, but some people get hyped about having a high IQ


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 20, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> over 9000


Beat me to it, lol.



I'll try this for real when I'm feeling more focused.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 20, 2010)

anaxs said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should do it right now. The point of these tests is that you aren't supposed to be focused, otherwise you'll try too hard and you will get wrong results (you can get a higher score if you really prepared or a lower score if you're kinda nervous).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 20, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I did that too. Pretty much as you described it.

I can also create a pseudo-holodeck in my mind in that I can create extremely detailed mental simulations, in 3D, and using exact details (such as a perfect replication of a friend's voice and appearance, or even someone I've seen on television but never met), and yet I can create virtually any situation, not just relive a scenario I've experienced (although I can do that too).

Can you also replicate an entire episode of a television program in your mind? I can do that, depending on how much attention I was paying, and sometimes how long it is.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 20, 2010)

I got a 132, but to be honest I've gotten higher scores on a physical test.

Plus quite a bit of the questions could have multiple answers depending on the way you look at it. If anything this site doesn't give correct numbers (it want's you to pay for a certificate).


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 20, 2010)

Got ridiculously high on the silly test... Have taken multiple "real tests" This one is full of it. If anyone on this forum really has over a 160 IQ, they better be working a job that pays 500k a year, or getting a full ride at Harvard law. >.>


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 20, 2010)

Slightly above average, at 120.


----------



## xeronut (Jun 21, 2010)

Oddly enough, I had my IQ tested professionally a few years back and I was 149.  The online test has me at 151.  Woo two points!


----------



## Njrg (Jun 21, 2010)

There was no way in hell I'd go through 38 questions for this thread, so I randomly filled in scores in under a minute. I got a 144.
Only proving more how these online tests try to play the nice guy and shift the scores higher to make you feel good.



			
				GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Got ridiculously high on the silly test... Have taken multiple "real tests" This one is full of it. If anyone on this forum really has over a 160 IQ, they better be working a job that pays 500k a year, or getting a full ride at Harvard law. >.>^This
> 
> QUOTE(Overlord Nadrian @ Jun 18 2010, 05:55 PM) I see some people in here that I think are saying they have a high IQ, just to look 'cool'. Geeze. Just be honest, we won't laugh at you if your IQ isn't THAT high. Of course, we may laugh if it is REALLY low, but that's just a normal reaction.


-Points at you-


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 21, 2010)

A little quick research. Less than 10% of the world's population have above a 120 IQ... A little over 2% are over 128. I kinda doubt the average GBA temp member is above a world-wide scale. Cute test though... pointless, but cute. :-P


----------



## Beats (Jun 21, 2010)

I didn't bother with this, total rubbish.


----------



## Njrg (Jun 21, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> A little quick research. Less than 10% of the world's population have above a 120 IQ... A little over 2% are over 128. I kinda doubt the average GBA temp member is above a world-wide scale. Cute test though... pointless, but cute. :-P
> Apparently 50% of Americans (The Average) have IQs in the 90 point range.
> 
> Also you have to question Lisa Simpsons IQ.
> ...


But you're guaranteed a high score. ;3


----------



## Beats (Jun 21, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait... why are we talking about the Simpsons?


----------



## Njrg (Jun 21, 2010)

Beats said:
			
		

> Njrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I'm trying to get an off topic going on here. Don't ruin it. Just play along >:[


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 21, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Beats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Homer = Dustin Hoffman in "Rain Man" Think he's a moron? Oh no, GENIUS!


----------



## Rydian (Jun 21, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> A little quick research. Less than 10% of the world's population have above a 120 IQ... A little over 2% are over 128. I kinda doubt the average GBA temp member is above a world-wide scale. Cute test though... pointless, but cute. :-P


So what, everybody on the planet is a GBATemp member? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How many of the people on the planet (not just US/AUS/EU) have access to a computer?
How many of those people have the knowledge to use it?
How many _of those_ people have internet access?
How many of those have the knowlege to use it?
How many _of the people with internet access_ are in a developed-enough country to make use of it for recreation?
And of those people, how many have an interest in modding instead of just playing videogames?
Of those few people, how many would actually go to a mod site?
Of those going for mod sites, how many would be looking for a DS/Wii-oriented site?
And of that very small percent of people on the planet, how many would choose GBATemp over one of the other modding sites?

GBATemp =/= The World.

Besides, a lot of people on GBATemp don't have low IQ's, they're just little fucking kids and it's hard to tell the difference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Damn BBCode fail. XD


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 21, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Can you also replicate an entire episode of a television program in your mind?
> I can, yes, but only if I was paying attention somewhat, not if I was playing a game while watching the programme (although sometimes it works but most of the times it doesn't).
> 
> 
> ...


Either your joke fails or you seriously think my IQ isn't 149. Whatever your reason for thinking that is, I won't discuss this matter with you any further until you can actually give me a proper argument of WHY exactly you think I'm lying to make me sound 'cooler'.

You still haven't told me your true IQ yet either. Judging by the way you post and react to people's replies, I would say it's about 130.

--

I hate being smart, actually. Of course, it has a lot of advantages, but everyone will always keep on saying "Oh, let's ask him, he's smart so he should know it" and they always depend on someone smarter than them. Whenever they need something, they will come to you first, then, only if you persist, they will leave and look for someone else. Geeze. Can't they do anything themselves? They most likely can, but they just don't want to because they are too lazy and they believe intelligent people know everything. And THAT is the difference between stupid and intelligent people. Stupid people either think THEY know everything, or they think that intelligent people know everything; intelligent people know that they don't know everything, but they also know stupid people know even less.

Come to think of it, that last sentence might be some pretty good quoting material, now I only need to rewrite it in a shorter way so stupid people can actually understand what I'm trying to say. Still, a pretty cool phrase, I guess.

*puts on shades*

Yeaaah...

On another note: this post was a lot longer but my internet fucked up and everything was lost. And I forgot what I said.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 21, 2010)

130


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 21, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The reasoning on guessing your IQ is not 149 is simple. You're 16. A 16 year old with a 149 IQ would be done with college, and inventing something that people would pay billions for. The other reason is simple math. Less than 0.003% of the world have an IQ in the 150+ range. I have seen plenty of your posts. You're intelligent, but you are not that many miles ahead of the pack. Sorry.


----------



## Devin (Jun 21, 2010)

Hm...Your IQ is based on the others around you. A person could think your really smart, while another could think you have mental disadvantages. Of course, they may also judge you based on your actions, rather than thoughts, or ideas. In a online IQ test, your scores are based, on speed, and precision, against other people that took the test. Here is a example.

A Person Takes The Test: Scores a 160 (Pretend they scored perfectly.)
Another person takes the test, but answers halve of them wrong, and took twice as long as the above person: Scores 80


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I quite liked it at school when I was pretty much the only person that was asked for help.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 21, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> The reasoning on guessing your IQ is not 149 is simple. You're 16. A 16 year old with a 149 IQ would be done with college, and inventing something that people would pay billions for. The other reason is simple math. Less than 0.003% of the world have an IQ in the 150+ range.


Apparently you haven't even bothered reading ANYTHING at all about IQ. If a person has a high IQ, that doesn't necessarily mean he/she puts it to good use. Me being a mighty fine example of that. All because I am incredibly lazy (seriously, whenever I get home from school I immediately get on here and forget all about my homework).

Also, one of the main reasons I haven't skipped any years in school is because I wanted to stay with my friends. I am anti-social and therefore I find it hard to make new friends everywhere (although I have succeeded in doing that here, that's why I stayed). So, I didn't see a reason to skip. And even if I actually DID want to skip a year, my parents wouldn't allow me to do so.

I keep my posts on here pretty average. There is no need to start intelligent debates with morons (I believe that is the correct word in English for people with very low IQ, isn't it?). The noobs won't even bother reading those posts and will just say 'tl;dr'. No need to waste any time on people like them.

Put me to the test if you want. Give me any kind of problem and I will try to solve it for you. Let me prove you my true worth.

PS: Just because less than 0.003% of the entire population has an IQ higher than 150 doesn't mean I can't be one of them. Of course, you can be an ass and say this would be a pretty big coincidence, but it is not. Besides, my IQ is 149. Not 150+.

PPS: 150 still doesn't mean I should be inventing something right now (although I have thought of certain things already but due to a lack of funds I can't do anything). Quoting from this place: "145-154 - Genius (e.g., professors)". See? Professors. That's teachers at university. And they don't invent new things. Well, some do but not all.

PPPS: Everyone in my entire family has an IQ ranging from 134 to 173. I'm below average.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 21, 2010)

*shakes head* Not interested in a flame war. Your IQ is not 149. It's not close to 149, and I am off to bed. Flame away, I won't be here to read it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 21, 2010)

And where exactly do you see me trying to start a flame war?

I can only laugh at your ignorance.

I'll see if I have some proof lying around here somewhere but I don't know for sure... Hopefully I do so I can finally prove you wrong. Just because I'm 16 and because my posts don't seem like it doesn't mean my IQ isn't 149. But believe what you want. I know I speak the truth. Now it is only you that needs to realise that.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 21, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> The reasoning on guessing your IQ is not 149 is simple. You're 16. A 16 year old with a 149 IQ would be done with college, and inventing something that people would pay billions for. The other reason is simple math. Less than 0.003% of the world have an IQ in the 150+ range. I have seen plenty of your posts. You're intelligent, but you are not that many miles ahead of the pack. Sorry.We interrupt your program for breaking news coming straight from an esteemed psychologist!
> Everybody with intelligence uses it to the utmost of their ability!  Anybody that doesn't CAN'T BE INTELLIGENT!
> 
> In actuality, people with high IQs tend to be lazier in school and such since they don't have to work as hard, so _they grow complacent_, and then when something actually does challenge them they don't put forth much more effort than is needed to complete it because they're used to just sliding past it.  I breezed past school, and here I am in college, not used to having to read some things more than once to understand them.
> ...


Grow up, troll.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol, I remember taking it a few years ago and it was 113, and took a year agoactually, I think it was a few months ago, can't really remember, and it was 120 and I took it again it was 132.

Inaccuracy ftw.

I still hold the believe that I hold an IQ of 50. I tired taking some random High IQ Society's test once(thought it might be more accurate) and totally gave up at the first few questions cos they are all diagrams and maths stuff, which I hate, that was terrible, if I finished I would have gotten a low score.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 21, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> EDIT: Just remembered, according to a Facebook test, it was 200!



and according to facebook i am married and have 5 children 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ; what happens in facebook stays in  facebook


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 21, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> A little quick research. Less than 10% of the world's population have above a 120 IQ... A little over 2% are over 128. I kinda doubt the average GBA temp member is above a world-wide scale. Cute test though... pointless, but cute. :-P



According to this ridiculous test I'm a part of that %2

Woohoo!


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 21, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> A little quick research. Less than 10% of the world's population have above a 120 IQ... A little over 2% are over 128. I kinda doubt the average GBA temp member is above a world-wide scale. Cute test though... pointless, but cute. :-P


Mensa is the High IQ Society for the top 2% of the population you need a minimum IQ of 132 to be accepted.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 21, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shat, according to this test I also qualify.

Things are looking good for me.

You there! *points at random person in thread* Get me a drink, I don't want to hurt my bulging brain doing walking...and don't ask me how walking hurts my brain...it just does.


----------



## Beats (Jun 21, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This test is bullshit. I doubt it is so high.


----------



## Tokiopop (Jun 21, 2010)

Smack on 144, seems to be the average of this forum, surprisingly.  Oh if only I got 145.

I don't think the online ones work. I mean, the average of GBA temp higher than the world average? This place is full of idiots!


----------



## casidepro (Jun 21, 2010)

yay 123 did some free iq test.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 21, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the test everyone in this thread took was just a for fun type thing the official test is much harder and really tests your abilities.


----------



## Siberias (Jun 21, 2010)

From this test I got 146



Spoiler











This test seemed decent compared to some others that i've come across in my experience, it was very math based and didn't test all areas of intelligence. Tests that attempt to measure the extent of one's own brain capacity are always going to be affected by extraneous variable and will never be completely accurate. Whether it is even justified to apply a number to such a thing is another thing to consider.



			
				Rydian said:
			
		

> In actuality, people with high IQs tend to be lazier in school and such since they don't have to work as hard, so _they grow complacent_, and then when something actually does challenge them they don't put forth much more effort than is needed to complete it because they're used to just sliding past it.  I breezed past school, and here I am in college, not used to having to read some things more than once to understand them.


I'm in my first semester at Uni coming off pretty decent marks at high school and while I wasn't lazy, I did grow a little complacent. I seem to absorb information very easily only having to read some things once as well. I could have applied myself more and practised but I still got very good marks regardless. That was me in high school anyway. So far at Uni I deciding to be quite diligent and have been doing quite a bit of my own research and study so far going for a HD(High Distinction >80%) average mark. Considering most of my subjects are Information Technology based, i've had a lot of reading and calculations to do which is pretty easy for me. Math has always been my strong point and I'm planning to take my studies in this area further. 

Due to studying maths and other technical subjects, people perceive me as smart because it is perhaps stereotyped that you have to be intelligent to be good at Math, when in reality you can possess many different types of intelligence, more than just information storing, but visualising, creating, collating information into knowledge, understanding concepts, exploring individual thought, studying opinions from the wider part of society and more. 

This test seemed to be very Math based and with the time constraints on the scoring system, i'm not surprised that I did well. As far as my social skills go, my personality is very friendly and approachable, also very altruistic. This isn't always to my own benefit but has made me able to enjoy quite a large circle of friends. 

In the online world I don't participate as much as I could because I am already starved of time, but I try to read through posts and formulate a detailed response when I can.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> We interrupt your program for breaking news coming straight from an esteemed psychologist!
> Everybody with intelligence uses it to the utmost of their ability!  Anybody that doesn't CAN'T BE INTELLIGENT!
> 
> In actuality, people with high IQs tend to be lazier in school and such since they don't have to work as hard, so _they grow complacent_, and then when something actually does challenge them they don't put forth much more effort than is needed to complete it because they're used to just sliding past it.  I breezed past school, and here I am in college, not used to having to read some things more than once to understand them.


Pretty much what went on with me. I liked it though, because I didn't need to put in as much effort to do better in school than my friends did.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 21, 2010)

136, seems OK but I want to take a real one to see how well I do


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 21, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, obviously. My last post was pretty much a complete joke, I even said a couple posts back that this test is clearly flawed.

In summary: I am the smartest person here.


----------

